

Why doesn't Nokia buy Palm? - ableal
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/04/15/nokia_buy_palm/

======
ableal
Actually, the final link to this Sep. 2009 longer piece about the Nokia
perspective is even more interesting:
<http://www.fastcompany.com/node/1325729/print> (or the 'normal' version with
pictures, but multi-page, at [http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/138/iphone-
envy-you-must...](http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/138/iphone-envy-you-
must-be-joumlking.html) )

